# Timesharing vs. cruising



## VacationForever (Jun 28, 2016)

So I went on my first really large cruise to Alaska a couple of weeks ago.  I thought we would enjoy it tremendously, especially with the idea of endless supply of good food.  OK, I love to eat, and no, I am not overweight. 

My 2 previous cruises: One was on Club Med from many years ago and it was fabulous and have wonderful memories of, and the other was more recently on a river cruise from around Ohio to Mississippi or something like that. I had done a lot of private yachting (Alaska, Australia etc) on my ex-husband's boat.  

Other than eating, which is like my first love, LOL, which we had a great time eating...  I learned after the fact that cruising was particularly stressful.  Why? I dreamt about it for the past 2 nights - missing a shore excursion, getting on a wrong shore excursion, missing something or other.  Wow!  I have been timesharing since 1997 and I have yet to have a dream about missing something or going to a wrong destination.  Timesharing has been very relaxing.  Maybe the cruise that we were on had way too many options for entertainment and shore excursions.  I don't know, got to chew on it.

Neither my husband nor myself were so excited over the experience that we are awaiting to book our next cruise.  We are not put off by cruising but it will be a while before we plan the next one.

Any cruisers out there who can share their experience of timesharing vs. cruising?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 28, 2016)

sptung said:


> I had done a lot of private yachting (Alaska, Australia etc) on my ex-husband's boat.



I have no opinion about cruising, but if your ex is still single, can you introduce me to him?

:rofl:


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 28, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I have no opinion about cruising, but if your ex is still single, can you introduce me to him?
> 
> :rofl:



Do you enjoy sailing?

I didn't care for life on a sailboat and that was one of the reasons that we are no longer together.   He wanted to sail around the world, I went yeek... He owns 2 now - a sailing yacht (still) in CA and a larger recreational trawler yacht in Seattle.  He is spending summers in Seattle, you can find him there.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 28, 2016)

We enjoy both, but probably cruising is moving to the forefront. As mentioned, nearly endless eating choices is a draw. We have pretty much given up on the main dining room (too many people, slow service) and the buffet, except to grab a quick breakfast if a shore excursion is planned. We like the upscale specialty restaurants, and usually book an upscale class stateroom with it's own private dining room & daily cocktail hour, or we just buy a package of 3-4 specialty restaurant visits during the cruise.

If you felt stressed about being in the wrong excursion, or fretted- really- about anything, you may have been on the wrong type cruise. We like the longer ones without daily ports. A cruise is a lousy way to experience a port anyway- especially somewhere like Alaska or the Caribbean. Multi-3,000 passenger ships descending on a community of maybe 10,000 people and everyone wanting an 'authentic' experience. It isn't going to happen.

Maybe next time, book a 'concierge class' cabin. then the concierge will make sure you are in the right place/time. Put the stress on them, not yourself.

We don't try to see/do everything on our timeshare vacations. They are 'unwind' time. So much so that I have to remind myself to book something in time to do it.

Jim


----------



## artringwald (Jun 28, 2016)

We've done both cruising and timesharing and like both. We like cruising because we can visit so many places we've never been before and don't have to pack and unpack every night. We took a Mediterranean cruise last fall with a 1 week land tour. On the land tour each hotel where we stayed was 2 nights, but we were still glad to get to the ship and know we'd be in the same room for the next 11 days. It's important to pick a cruise line (and ship) that's compatible with your style. Most of our cruises have been on Princess because they have roomy cabins and a dining plan that allows you to eat wherever and whenever your want. One thing I don't like about Princess is all the extra charges. Wi-fi is ridiculous, excursions are expensive, Coke, beer, and wine are extra. Our next cruise will be in the Caribbean on Viking, who now has ocean going vessels that are about 1/4 the size of the typical cruise ship. Everyone I know that have taken a Viking river cruise loved it.

We use timesharing to stay places we already know we like. We still haven't found a destination we like more than Hawaii, but cruising helps us do the scouting.


----------



## presley (Jun 28, 2016)

In many ways, I like cruising better than timeshares, but you can't take a cruise ship to some places. For me the cruise vacations are way less stressful and less work than timeshare stays. 

When I stay at timeshares, I have to drive and I actually hate driving. My husband loves to drive, but falls asleep when he drives, so I have to do the driving if we want to stay alive. I also have to do dishes and deal with everyone's trash. There is no one in my family who is able to make concrete decisions and I end up having to do all the planning. I often have to make several trips to the grocery store. We recently were going out to lunch while at a timeshare. My husband fell asleep on the couch right before we were leaving. I waited for him to wake up and that ended up being about 20 minutes before the restaurant was closing. So, we didn't go.

Cruises - I never have to deal with anyone's trash or clean up after anybody. My room gets cleaned twice per day. When I am hungry, I go eat. If someone else is asleep, they can go eat when they wake up. Nobody can ever figure out what to do - no problem on a cruise. Just look at the schedule and you will see what's going on and where you need to go for that. I actually get to relax and not coach anyone through any of their decisions of the day. It's just way easier. Plus, I love the lack of phone calls, emails and texts. It's also pretty much the only place I've ever been able to take a nap.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 28, 2016)

I've been a timeshare owner since 2005 and started cruising in 2014. I enjoy the sea days primarily and typically choose a 10-14 day cruise. Daily ports don't appeal to me, since it feels like work to get up early and explore, though I enjoy it immensely...I just don't want it daily. I especially enjoy the transatlantic cruises, and have now done that on NCL and Royal, and Royal is much, much better (at least for me). I'll be on a transatlantic Windstar cruise next year, which is likely to be very different.

As I've written on other threads, now that Royal and others have unlimited internet access I can work anywhere. I've got four cruises booked thru end of next year, including a 23-night Hong Kong to Sydney cruise which I'm looking forward to very much.

I don't stress about the entertainment on board. Either I'll go, or I won't, but I definitely don't feel like I missed anything in either case. On my last cruise I found it much more relaxing to not plan, enjoy dinner (main dining room, specialty restaurant, or the Chef's Table...which on my last cruise was a nice change) and good conversation. I definitely don't go on a cruise to overeat (the unlimited availability of food is not necessarily a good thing...and I've changed my diet such that I only gained a few pounds on my last 5+ week trip...and I promptly lost that upon my return). 

A few years ago I thought I was going to buy another timeshare (I've got 2.5 now, which gets me ~5 weeks per year) but instead decided to put that money toward cruising instead. So far that's working out well and I've learned enough in the last couple of years about cruise prices to get a good feel for good prices...my average cost per night is very similar to my timeshare nightly cost without the up front deed, and timeshares end up costing more with rental car, food, etc. I think timeshare and cruising offers a good mix.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 28, 2016)

We've done a lot of both, and like Passepartout, cruising has taken the lead.  We don't cruise because of seeing different places, though, because the ports give you no idea what the country/city is like.  I always say that I've been to the Acropolis, but I haven't been to Greece.  We spent the day at the Acropolis, and I feel like I've "done a good job" of seeing it, but I experienced nothing of Greece.  River cruising will not be something I do again for much the same reason.  The little towns you stop at, which are supposed to be so untouched and so untouristy, are total tourist traps.  They are little spots along the river.  They now, on any given day have 3 or 4 river boats tie up, and 200 + people from each boat flock into the little town.  There isn't anything to see in the town, except maybe a historical church, and the town typically has only one main street.  The main street may have once reflected the quiet village life, but it no longer does:  200 to 600 + tourists are available with wallets; those tourists are a way to make a living.  Anyone who can't see that the towns aren't "quiet, untouched villages" anymore needs glasses.  As for the stops in the cities, of course, they are used to the tourists, and the trips into them are little different from getting off a tour bus. 

      We cruise for the basic experience on the ship, which we, obviously, like.  The ports?  If there's something we want to do, we do it.  We may get off and seek an out of the way (definitely not on the main street) place to have lunch, or we may hire a taxi and see what the driver thinks would be good for us to see--but we don't go to "experience the culture" simply because that isn't what actually happens in most cases.

      Timeshares for us have become something we use for the countryside near them.  We love staying in the Worldmark at West Yellowstone, but only because Yellowstone is there.  We've gradually shifted our focus, for the most part, to cities, and timeshares haven't been the best way for us to experience them.

To experience the culture/country/city, we've come to enjoy going to a city and spending a week or two there exploring.  Sometimes we rent an apartment; sometimes we stay in a hotel.  We try not to spend the whole day on tourist activities and instead, have time to visit a market, spend time in a park, stroll down a side street, try a new little restaurant we saw, etc.  Then the next day we hit another tourist major spot or two and spend the rest of the day meandering.

     I think everyone has his own style of traveling, his own comfort level, his own tolerance for the new and unusual, and it's difficult to generalize--we took a river boat cruise because, like the earlier poster, we'd never heard even one person say it wasn't a wonderful experience.  For us, it wasn't wonderful even though we liked the ship and enjoyed the people on board.....so you never can tell.  : )


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 28, 2016)

We were on Celebrity Cruises, on the Solstice, which is supposedly one of the better cruise liners and ship.  Food was top rated.  I think there were so many activities. We actually skipped several that we would have enjoyed because service in the restauarant was slow and we were too tired to go to a later show, came back late from a shore excursion or just tired after that.

The temperature was quite cool and we both agreed to pick a cruise in a warmer area the next time.  It was a shame that we really did not get to enjoy our balcony or on deck as we were just cold being out.  Same thing with the shore excursions.

When we timeshare, we really only have breakfast in the room and eat out for both lunch and dinner, so there is no stress from grocery shopping, cooking and cleaning 

For concierge class, how exactly is it different? I read about it and could really get around my head on why do it.  We don't care for flowers, as I am allergic to pollen, we don't do chocolate, champagne and stuff as my husband is diabetic.  I like to do my own planning.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 28, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> As I've written on other threads, now that Royal and others have unlimited internet access I can work anywhere. I've got four cruises booked thru end of next year, including a 23-night Hong Kong to Sydney cruise which I'm looking forward to very much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Which liner is that?  I have been looking at a Cunard one - SF to Hong Kong, then Hong Kong to Singapore. About 2 months long in Feb 2018 but the reviews for food is not great.

We have been looking at cruises that cover Hong Kong, Singapore, Sydney, New Zealand and Tahiti area.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 28, 2016)

artringwald said:


> Our next cruise will be in the Caribbean on Viking, who now has ocean going vessels that are about 1/4 the size of the typical cruise ship. Everyone I know that have taken a Viking river cruise loved it.


We did a Baltic Sea cruise on the new Viking Sea ship just a few weeks ago & it was outstanding--best cruise ever! Only 930 passengers; all balcony cabins; beer, wine, soft drinks included; excursion in every port included; wifi included; free self serve laundry; no annoying photographers everywhere trying to take & sell you photos; no smoky casino; no kids; no extra charge for the two specialty restaurants; great entertainment; wonderful food; spacious comfortable cabin..

That Viking Caribbean 11-day cruise that starts & ends in San Juan looks fantastic!


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 28, 2016)

sptung said:


> Which liner is that?  I have been looking at a Cunard one - SF to Hong Kong, then Hong Kong to Singapore. About 2 months long in Feb 2018 but the reviews for food is not great.
> 
> 
> 
> We have been looking at cruises that cover Hong Kong, Singapore, Sydney, New Zealand and Tahiti area.





Royal Caribbean's Ovation (new ship this year). Hong Kong to Singapore, then Singapore to Sydney in November 2017. The itinerary looks decent, as an introduction to Asia (I haven't been) with two nights in at least two different cities to permit a bit more exploring than the normal port stop. This also combines my preference for sea days with many on the Singapore to Sydney portion.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 28, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> Royal Caribbean's Ovation (new ship this year). Hong Kong to Singapore, then Singapore to Sydney in November 2017. The itinerary looks decent, as an introduction to Asia (I haven't been) with two nights in at least two different cities to permit a bit more exploring than the normal port stop. This also combines my preference for sea days with many on the Singapore to Sydney portion.



I will look into this and may crash your party! LOL!  I have been to Hong Kong more than 30 times, my favorite place in the world.  I am from Singapore, so it is a given that I will love to be back again. I have visited Sydney several times as well.  My husband has not been to that part of the world and it is in our cruise plan to go there over the next couple of years.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 28, 2016)

sptung said:


> I will look into this and may crash your party! LOL!  I have been to Hong Kong more than 30 times, my favorite place in the world.  I am from Singapore, so it is a given that I will love to be back again. I have visited Sydney several times as well.  My husband has not been to that part of the world and it is in our cruise plan to go there over the next couple of years.




Sure, join us! The prices were quite good a few weeks ago (haven't looked this week, but I suspect they're about the same) and about 5-6 friends also booked both and at least one booked the Singapore-Sydney route.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 28, 2016)

Done both but prefer my timeshares in Steamboat which are really more of a winter home (12 weeks total). I also have a third that I use for the Ammenities and for trading. Until The Allen House closed, we would go to London, one of my favorite cities in the world, every year 

Before my wife passed away, we would take a cruise every 2-3 years to see different locations to revisit later for longer periods. The ability to "sample" many locations allowed us to choose where to visit for a longer stay. The cruise "experience" was sort of a non-happening compared to checking out the areas on port stops. It was just a portable hotel room.

OTOH, my in-laws are cruise fanatics. They take at least two a year and every 2-3 years a "round the world" cruise. Me, I would go buggy being on a boat for three months

Cheers


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 28, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> Sure, join us! The prices were quite good a few weeks ago (haven't looked this week, but I suspect they're about the same) and about 5-6 friends also booked both and at least one booked the Singapore-Sydney route.



Checking it out.........


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2016)

We enjoyed both timesharing and cruising. Cruising is great because once you board ship; we just sit back and enjoy the difference ports, all the on aboard activities, those relaxing sea days crossing the Atlantic Ocean and the various restaurants on board ship.  Our cruise lines of choice is Celebrity Cruise Lines; plus we have sailed three (3) times with Disney with the grand kids.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 28, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> Sure, join us! The prices were quite good a few weeks ago (haven't looked this week, but I suspect they're about the same) and about 5-6 friends also booked both and at least one booked the Singapore-Sydney route.



Do you book directly with Royal Caribbean?  I am such a newbie when it comes to cruising!  --- never mind, found my own answer, which was in one of your earlier post in a different thread.   

BTW, I like this particular cruise itinerary because it is a straight shot from Singapore to Australia.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jun 28, 2016)

This is an amusing thread. It boils down to which do you like better, a vacation or a vacation.

Vacation, whether on a cruise ship or at a timeshare, still beats work.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Went on a Carnival Cruise once when we were in our 20's. Had a great time. Went to Jamaica, Cozumel and Grand Cayman. 

Afterward we agreed that we wouldn't go on a cruise again because we liked getting OFF the boat more than staying on it. Also like to be on our own schedule.

We also gained 10 lbs each.We are better to eat our own food with an occasional treat of eating out for dinner. I also like having my wine or Margaritas or White Russians in our condo or out on our condo deck at our home resort. Time sharing is much more relaxing and you can get away from people/crowds if you need to.

We also like having space- don't like the cabins- and I always felt a little "off" on the cruise (due to motion)

We do enjoy a day excursion on a sailboat or yacht or something like that on a lake or a bay with scenery. Heck we love taking the ferry over Lake Champlain when we visit our timeshare- one of my favorite things to do. But then we like to get back on land.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 28, 2016)

GetawaysRus said:


> This is an amusing thread. It boils down to which do you like better, a vacation or a vacation.
> 
> Vacation, whether on a cruise ship or at a timeshare, still beats work.



You can say that again! LOL!:rofl:


----------



## artringwald (Jun 28, 2016)

Karen G said:


> We did a Baltic Sea cruise on the new Viking Sea ship just a few weeks ago & it was outstanding--best cruise ever! Only 930 passengers; all balcony cabins; beer, wine, soft drinks included; excursion in every port included; wifi included; free self serve laundry; no annoying photographers everywhere trying to take & sell you photos; no smoky casino; no kids; no extra charge for the two specialty restaurants; great entertainment; wonderful food; spacious comfortable cabin..
> 
> That Viking Caribbean 11-day cruise that starts & ends in San Juan looks fantastic!



We're sold. We were looking at the West Indies Explorer cruise because it goes to 5 of the "saints" and St. Thomas is the only one of the five we've been to before. We probably won't go until next year, but meanwhile we'll be watching episodes of Caribbean Life.


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 29, 2016)

Very nice thread.  We like everyone's comments. We've never cruised, so it is good to get various opinions, tips, and tricks.

We are planning a "resorts to ports" through TPI right now.  Having an extra timeshare to trade made it "acceptable" to try this. It is a simple Boston to Bermuda and return.  The ship docks in Hamilton and stays for three days.  We'll even be there for Bermuda Day in May, 2017, so we'll see a wonderful parade with all the Gombey dance troupes.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> I've been a timeshare owner since 2005 and started cruising in 2014. I enjoy the sea days primarily and typically choose a 10-14 day cruise. Daily ports don't appeal to me, since it feels like work to get up early and explore, though I enjoy it immensely...I just don't want it daily. I especially enjoy the transatlantic cruises, and have now done that on NCL and Royal, and Royal is much, much better (at least for me). I'll be on a transatlantic Windstar cruise next year, which is likely to be very different.
> 
> As I've written on other threads, now that Royal and others have unlimited internet access I can work anywhere. I've got four cruises booked thru end of next year, including a 23-night Hong Kong to Sydney cruise which I'm looking forward to very much.
> 
> ...


I agree with ken.  We love timesharing and love cruising as much.  Just wish we did not have to work so we could cruise as much as we timeshare.
Love sailing with royal caribbean.  We can do as much as we want or do nothing.  No stress at all about missing the ship in port.  
Ken if you sail royal and need internet access check your cruise planner and pre buy the internet when it is on sale for 30% off.  Can't beat the pre purchase price onboard.  Actually on allure of the seas right now sitting on my balcony docking into St. Marteen.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 29, 2016)

sptung said:


> Do you book directly with Royal Caribbean?  I am such a newbie when it comes to cruising!  --- never mind, found my own answer, which was in one of your earlier post in a different thread.
> 
> BTW, I like this particular cruise itinerary because it is a straight shot from Singapore to Australia.


I book through costco travel or direct for the 12 times we have sailed.  When I book direct through royal I transfer the booking to my travel agent (costco travel.)  Costco always gives you about 8% of the cruise fare minus the port fees and taxes back as on board credit.  Recently costco has changed that and now will send you a costco gift card about 4 weeks after your cruise.

I also check prices at least once a week or subscribe to cruisefish.net and use their service to notify me of any price drops.  With royal as long as you book with a us travel agent or through royal in the us you can modify your reservation.  If you find a cheaper price you can call and get your agent to have royal match the new price and offer.  Sometimes you find overall cheaper prices because the cruise fare might have gone up but they are offering half off the second passenger or other onboard perks.  Other times it might cost more to change the booking.  I just do the math and take into account all the perks to find a bottom line price to see if it cheaper. 

Sounds like a lot of work and it probably is.  But for me it is like the thrill of finding that great timeshare trade!  Hopefully we will see you on a royal ship in the near future or at marriott koolina again sometime soon!  If you have any questions just send me a pm and I'll try to help as best as I can.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 29, 2016)

Bwolf said:


> It is a simple Boston to Bermuda and return.  The ship docks in Hamilton and stays for three days.


We've done a similar itinerary out of New York City. It was wonderful to get to spend three days in Bermuda. If you golf, there's a beautiful public course called Port Royal Golf Course.They offer a Cruise Ship Special to cruise passengers and there's info on their website.  My husband played and I rode along on the cart. There are beautiful views and even an old abandoned fort on the grounds to see. It was great!


----------



## Elan (Jun 29, 2016)

I've never been on a cruise.  I often think I should do one, because enough people like them, but then I envision what my week or 10 days would be like, and it never seems like much fun.  Either I want to be out doing something fun (which, for me, would mostly mean off the boat), or I want to be relaxing somewhere spacious and comfortable without a lot of other people around.  A very long cruise, where one spent multiple days at numerous ports, with minimal time on the ship, would be appealing.  But that's not really a cruise -- more like using a water taxi.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 29, 2016)

Elan said:


> A very long cruise, where one spent multiple days at numerous ports, with minimal time on the ship, would be appealing.  But that's not really a cruise -- more like using a water taxi.



Or a mobile hotel room at an all-inclusive resort. Jim, I think you might be a natural for a river cruise. You generally just cruise at night between daily stops with (included) excursions off the boat during the day. Beer & wine included with meals.


----------



## Elan (Jun 29, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Or a mobile hotel room at an all-inclusive resort. Jim, I think you might be a natural for a river cruise. You generally just cruise at night between daily stops with (included) excursions off the boat during the day. Beer & wine included with meals.



  Yeah, a river cruise would be cool.  Minimal boat time and lots of unique sights to see.  

  Do they have 'em on the Snake?


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 29, 2016)

Karen G said:


> We've done a similar itinerary out of New York City. It was wonderful to get to spend three days in Bermuda. If you golf, there's a beautiful public course called Port Royal Golf Course.They offer a Cruise Ship Special to cruise passengers and there's info on their website.  My husband played and I rode along on the cart. There are beautiful views and even an old abandoned fort on the grounds to see. It was great!



Thanks. It is this kind of good information that makes threads like this so interesting.  It is hard for me to believe, but we were just in Bermuda in December 2015.  It seems like the previous December. We stayed at The Saint George's Club, so we did a lot of sightseeing in that area.  Being based in Hamilton will give us the chance to focus on that area.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 29, 2016)

Elan said:


> Do they have 'em on the Snake?



Well, sort of. You can board in Lewiston and end up in Astoria, OR. (holding thumb and index finger an inch apart) About that far on the Snake, as far as Pasco, WA where it joins the Columbia.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 29, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Sounds like a lot of work and it probably is.  But for me it is like the thrill of finding that great timeshare trade!  Hopefully we will see you on a royal ship in the near future or at marriott koolina again sometime soon!  If you have any questions just send me a pm and I'll try to help as best as I can.




 because of this thread, we are now thinking of doing the Viking San Juan to West Indies in Carribean next year.  We love all inclusive.  But it may be alot of ports, we will see.

We actually got 2 matches at Ko Olina for 2 weeks next May and threw one back as they overlapped 2 days, that was before we fixed the check in date.  Now there is no bite for the 2nd back to back week.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 29, 2016)

If anyone is thinking of an off-season Caribbean cruise between Thanksgiving and Christmas, Travelzoo is highlighting some bargains on their Top 20 list right now:

Visiting multiple Caribbean islands like St. Lucia and St. Croix would normally be expensive, but this seven-night deal aboard Celebrity Cruises makes island-hopping easy and affordable. 

While other agents only offer one of the following amenities, CruCon is giving Travelzoo members all four ($2300 total value):

*Premium drink package (including alcohol)
Prepaid gratuities
$300 in onboard credit per cabin
Unlimited internet package
Plus, receive an additional $100 onboard credit per cabin when you reference promo code FC16 (for $400 total credit)*
Here are some of our favorite per-person prices for oceanview cabins:

$849 ... Seven nights roundtrip San Juan: Celebrity Summit
Dec. 10, 17; +$80-$200 Nov. 5, 19, 26; Jan. 7; April 1, 8, 15


----------



## geekette (Jun 29, 2016)

They are just 2 completely different experiences that make comparing difficult.

For me, cruising is about the ports of call, so I would tend towards the schedule pressure on those days but not wrong bus or wrong time, just, Let's Get A Move On since time in port is always too short.  I do a lot of research beforehand in order to maximize time in port.  

I like not having to do anything -- no grocery shopping or cooking/cleaning of any kind -- it is nice to be waited on.  I do like dining with new folks each evening and prefer flex timing vs Be There At 6 or whatever.  

Depending on the reason for the ts trip and who is along, it always varies.  It's nice to not have to put luggage out the night before, get herded out very early on last day, etc. 

There is room for both types of vacation in my life, just not enough room for Any vacationing lately  : (    This will be solved with retirement.  Eventually.


----------



## Elan (Jun 29, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Or a mobile hotel room at an all-inclusive resort.



  I kind of glossed over this before, but this is the part that doesn't really appeal to me.  Being at sea as a captive just isn't appealing at all -- especially given the expense.  I don't want to eat their food, at specific times, with folks I don't know, or hang at a pool with hundreds of other captives.  Ugh! 

  Now, if they could put a full-sized 18 hole golf course on board.......


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 29, 2016)

Elan said:


> I kind of glossed over this before, but this is the part that doesn't really appeal to me.  Being at sea as a captive just isn't appealing at all -- especially given the expense.  I don't want to eat their food, at specific times, with folks I don't know, or hang at a pool with hundreds of other captives.  Ugh!
> 
> Now, if they could put a full-sized 18 hole golf course on board.......



For me, its just a room to sleep in with breakfast and dinner included. I never sit at an assigned table and always float around the various dining options and there are plenty to chose from on board. During the day, I'm on the ground checking out the locale to see if it would be worth while spending more time. Don't take the boat's "canned tours" and either explore on my own or look up local tours prior to arriving and using them instead. If there's more than on sea day on the cruise, I don't book it since like you, i would go buggy.

Cheers


----------



## pittle (Jun 29, 2016)

We have not done a cruise - hubby loves boats, but does not want to try a floating hotel.  We have weighed the pros & cons and have decided that they are really not for us.  

For the basic price of a cruise, we can pay MF, do a couple of excursions and meals for a week in one place and really enjoy the location - not just 4-6 hours being hounded by vendors.  
Food is not a big deal for us  - we eat breakfast and a late lunch/early dinner each day, so we cannot justify A/I anywhere, and if we paid for it, why leave the ship to pay for a meal elsewhere plus pay port taxes, and excursion fees?  
Our favorite vacation day would be sitting on the beach or deck reading and listening to the waves roll in with a refrigerator or cooler with favorite beverages near by.
Our "kids" have said they want to take us on an Alaskan Cruise for our 50th anniversary in a few years.  Hubs is not excited, but if it happens, it happens - they are not known for being big savers or that extravagant.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 29, 2016)

Elan said:


> I kind of glossed over this before, but this is the part that doesn't really appeal to me.  Being at sea as a captive just isn't appealing at all -- especially given the expense.  I don't want to eat their food, at specific times, with folks I don't know, or hang at a pool with hundreds of other captives.  Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if they could put a full-sized 18 hole golf course on board.......





FWIW, I've had great dinner tables on cruises in the last couple years. This is part of what makes cruising different than timeshares. How often do you meet others for dinner and, not uncommonly, join them for activities during the cruise? I don't do much of this, but a little is just right for me and it's a welcome change as far as I'm concerned.

As for expense...well, that all depends on which cruise you select. My cost, as I wrote earlier, is about the same per night as a timeshare.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 29, 2016)

Elan said:


> I kind of glossed over this before, but this is the part that doesn't really appeal to me.  Being at sea as a captive just isn't appealing at all -- especially given the expense.  I don't want to eat their food, at specific times, with folks I don't know, or hang at a pool with hundreds of other captives.  Ugh!
> 
> Now, if they could put a full-sized 18 hole golf course on board.......



You don't need to eat at specific times.  Food is available 24-hr a day.  I actually need to eat at least 3 meals a day otherwise I get sick physically so having food that I enjoy and available is very important to me regardless of where I am - home, work, timeshare and cruise.  That's why I only go to timeshare resorts with on-site restaurants or close by restaurants.   You can eat on your own or join someone else at a table, the choice is yours.  Flexible time and flexible company.  Lots of food options on cruise ships.   

I don't hang out at a pool with hundreds of captives, per your language  either.  I think the trick is choosing a smaller cruise ship as opposed to a larger cruise ship.

We both golf and yes being on a ship means no golf for the duration but there are lots to do on the ship too.  I was on Celebrity and we were impressed by the program that was put together.  Many seminars by Brent Nixon were wow, is all I can say.  He is a naturalist for National Geographic.   For entertainment, a comedian, a Billy Joel impersonator and he was mighty good at it, Broadway Style group - singers and dancers, which I was not impressed with and pretty much avoided their shows but many thought the shows were great and someone else that I skipped because I was tired.  There were daily hot glass shows by resident glass artists from Corning Museum of Glass which kept us captivated for many hours and days.  Then there is a large fitness center that was pretty empty when we were there.

We did a wine pairing thing which was fun...


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2016)

Dh and I took our first cruise together in January.  One week on the Princess to the western Caribbean.  While we "enjoyed" it, we won't be cruising again soon, if ever.  Don't know if it was the wrong ship, wrong itinerary, wrong mindset, or what.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2016)

We have done timeshare stays followed by a cruise and also the other way around. DW prefers cruising and I prefer timeshare stays. Time in the ports is always too short. 7-10 hours at most on the standard Caribbean cruise. You don't really get a feel for the place. Though there are some ports we have visited that we decided to return to or plan to return to.

I find planning a timeshare stay to be less stressful. No worry about what excursion to book or what time to get up in the morning. On cruises, we always try to book your time dining, so we don't feel rushed after a long day to go to dinner or get back on the boat earlier that needed.

The thing about timeshares that I miss while on a cruise is using the pool. Yes, cruise ships have pools, but they are dinky and usually very cold. Water straight from the ocean that they replace in the middle of the night while at sea instead of warm water from when they are in port. Also the chair on cruise ships are shoulder to shoulder. You literally have to get in them from the end.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 29, 2016)

Sounds like a TUG cruise meetup might be fun. Maybe II, RCI, SFX could help sponsor. I'd suggest Marriott, DVC, HgvC, Wyndham too but they know we like our resales.


----------



## Elan (Jun 29, 2016)

sptung said:


> You don't need to eat at specific times.  Food is available 24-hr a day.  I actually need to eat at least 3 meals a day otherwise I get sick physically so having food that I enjoy and available is very important to me regardless of where I am - home, work, timeshare and cruise.  That's why I only go to timeshare resorts with on-site restaurants or close by restaurants.   You can eat on your own or join someone else at a table, the choice is yours.  Flexible time and flexible company.  Lots of food options on cruise ships.
> 
> I don't hang out at a pool with hundreds of captives, per your language  either.  I think the trick is choosing a smaller cruise ship as opposed to a larger cruise ship.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm sure I'm being overly pessimistic.  Having said that, the type of activities you describe do not at all interest me.  I'm just not into "county fair" style entertainment or organized mingling.  
  I'd love to take a cruise and be pleasantly surprised, but based on most of the comments here, that seems unlikely.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 29, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> We have done timeshare stays followed by a cruise and also the other way around. DW prefers cruising and I prefer timeshare stays. Time in the ports is always too short. 7-10 hours at most on the standard Caribbean cruise. You don't really get a feel for the place. Though there are some ports we have visited that we decided to return to or plan to return to.
> 
> I find planning a timeshare stay to be less stressful. No worry about what excursion to book or what time to get up in the morning. On cruises, we always try to book your time dining, so we don't feel rushed after a long day to go to dinner or get back on the boat earlier that needed.
> 
> The thing about timeshares that I miss while on a cruise is using the pool. Yes, cruise ships have pools, but they are dinky and usually very cold. Water straight from the ocean that they replace in the middle of the night while at sea instead of warm water from when they are in port. Also the chair on cruise ships are shoulder to shoulder. You literally have to get in them from the end.



I agree with the stress part and hence my original post.  But the rest I feel vary with the liners.  On Celebrity the pools were warm everyday and there was an adult only solarium (large indoor sunroom) with pool and hot tub.  We did not have issues with the pool chairs, lots of empty ones all day.  Dining you can reserve time (especially for the so-called specialty dining) or walk in and the guests were seated immediately regardless.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 29, 2016)

Elan said:


> Yes, I'm sure I'm being overly pessimistic.  Having said that, the type of activities you describe do not at all interest me.  I'm just not into "county fair" style entertainment or organized mingling.
> I'd love to take a cruise and be pleasantly surprised, but based on most of the comments here, that seems unlikely.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



You would be surprised that the cruise that I was on there was nothing county fair about.  First class theatre and entertainment  I am pretty snooty in general and I would say that it did exceed my expectations.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2016)

sptung said:


> I agree with the stress part and hence my original post.  But the rest I feel vary with the liners.  On Celebrity the pools were warm everyday and there was an adult only solarium (large indoor sunroom) with pool and hot tub.  We did not have issues with the pool chairs, lots of empty ones all day.  Dining you can reserve time (especially for the so-called specialty dining) or walk in and the guests were seated immediately regardless.



This is the one thing that bugged me about Celebrity. We had whatever their any time dining was called, but they still wanted you to make a reservation. It wasn't that you couldn't just show up, which we did most nights, but they always asked you to make a reservation. We wanted the freedom to just show up whenever we wanted, not have to make a reservation the day before or even the morning of.

We sailed on the Summit last year, we used the tholasotherapy pool in the solarium once, it looked dirty and we didn't use it again. I did like their afternoon tea time with the donuts. Their food overall was average in our opinion. The lava cake desert was a joke. 

While there were always lots of empty chairs, I don't understand why they have to practically stack them on top of each other. Most people won't sit directly beside a stranger that close, so why not leave more gaps? There are empty chairs every two or three loungers, so why put them in there in the first place, other than to make getting in to the chair difficult. This goes for all of the mainline cruise lines.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 29, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> This is the one thing that bugged me about Celebrity. We had whatever their any time dining was called, but they still wanted you to make a reservation. It wasn't that you couldn't just show up, which we did most nights, but they always asked you to make a reservation. We wanted the freedom to just show up whenever we wanted, not have to make a reservation the day before or even the morning of.
> 
> We sailed on the Summit last year, we used the tholasotherapy pool in the solarium once, it looked dirty and we didn't use it again. I did like their afternoon tea time with the donuts. Their food overall was average in our opinion. The lava cake desert was a joke.
> 
> While there were always lots of empty chairs, I don't understand why they have to practically stack them on top of each other. Most people won't sit directly beside a stranger that close, so why not leave more gaps? There are empty chairs every two or three loungers, so why put them in there in the first place, other than to make getting in to the chair difficult. This goes for all of the mainline cruise lines.



Not on the Solstice - you will find from reviews that Solstice is rated the highest of all Celebrity cruise ships.  We had "select dining" which did not require a reservation.  Most nights and afternoons we just walked in and were seated immediately. Not one donut on this ship .  Food was fabulous.  The 24-hour buffet had all ethnic food and great selections, but no donuts though. 

We will most likely be trying Viking next....


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2016)

sptung said:


> Not on the Solstice - you will find from reviews that Solstice is rated the highest of all Celebrity cruise ships.  We had "select dining" which did not require a reservation.  Most nights and afternoons we just walked in and were seated immediately. Not one donut on this ship .  Food was fabulous.  The 24-hour buffet had all ethnic food and great selections, but no donuts though.
> 
> We will most likely be trying Viking next....



The donuts were at "tea time" at a serving area in the Solarium. Usually in the mid afternoon. Not sure where, when or if they have it on other ships.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 29, 2016)

FWIW, I learned last year when on Royal to ask for whatever Indian main dish the cook has in the kitchen. It's almost always not listed on the menu, the waiter doesn't mention it, but if you ask you can get it. My table often ordered one or two of them for all to share, and it was typically the best dish of the evening. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 29, 2016)

That's a tip I'll remember.  We're cruising in August and September this year, and that will be my reserve choice.  Thanks.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 29, 2016)

The ability to visit many different places is a big benefit to me.  It has allowed me to see a little of each port and make some conclusions of were we want to visit for a week or more.  We will be definitely be back to St. Marteen for a week or two in a timeshare but have no interest in staying in St. Thomas for example.  Cruising has helped us narrow down places we will be back to visit for a week or more.

Since we fly so far to cruise out of florida we always use our different timeshares.  Have timeshared before and after a cruise with dvc, marriott, sheraton and hgvc resorts.  All are wonderful and clean.  

Love timesharing and cruising just as much.  Both provide an enjoyable experience.  I actually feel more relaxed on a cruise.  Usually when in a timeshare there are activities planned like sightseeing, shopping, theme parks, etc and i feel beat at the end of the day.  On a cruise we might walk around a little,aybe take a tour then back on the ship.  Have a nice dinner i didn't have to cook or drive too.  Watch a show, movie, people watch, etc and then walk back to my cabin when i am done for the night.  For me that is relaxing.  For other timeshare peeps that might now be a relaxing vacation.  For me it rates right up there with going to an awesome timeshare.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 30, 2016)

I love our timeshare in Aruba but....we've really gotten hooked on cruising.  We have done QMII, Celebrity, Royal, Crystal,  Regent and coming up Silversea.  Our niece has a gourmet group (small group) add on and they pick the ship.  We loved Regent as it was a smaller passenger list and EVERYTHING was included.  Now we're doing Silversea, which is even smaller, with niece.  We'll fly into Athens a few days ahead - I have a private tour arranged with the "Highlights of Athens" just for myself as everyone else has been to Athens before.  After that we're going down to a resort and then another day to Delphi.  Cruise is port intensive but I'm looking forward to seeing Olympia on Katakolon and different ports in Croatia.  We end up in Venice and, although we've been there many times, we'll stay a few days.  We got our Business Class flights with AA miles which made it all more affordable.  Unlike OP I love to do all the planning.  Will look into that cruise in the Carib on Viking as I have a big B-day coming up at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 30, 2016)

Elan said:


> I kind of glossed over this before, but this is the part that doesn't really appeal to me.  Being at sea as a captive just isn't appealing at all -- especially given the expense.  I don't want to eat their food, at specific times, with folks I don't know, or hang at a pool with hundreds of other captives.  Ugh!
> 
> Now, if they could put a full-sized 18 hole golf course on board.......



Jim, methinks you complain a lot for someone who hasn't tried it. I actually think that if you chose a cruise with some interesting stops (for me, that would be either end of the Mediterranean) virtually every day, and had an open dining category- that is any time, with or without sitting with others, that you would enjoy it a lot. There is so much to do, the live shows are at least Las Vegas quality- hardly 'county fair' fare, that you would barely miss the lack of a golf course.

Jim


----------



## Kal (Jun 30, 2016)

frank808 said:


> The ability to visit many different places is a big benefit to me. It has allowed me to see a little of each port and make some conclusions of were we want to visit for a week or more. We will be definitely be back to St. Marteen for a week or two in a timeshare but have no interest in staying in St. Thomas for example. Cruising has helped us narrow down places we will be back to visit for a week or more....



 That's EXACTLY the approach I used to find a Caribbean island that meets all our needs.  Unfortunately, it took 10 cruises since a single cruise doesn't call on all the islands.  Turns out we visited 26 islands (including Bermuda).

 To our surprise, not only did we narrow it down to our favorite (St. Maarten) but that effort delivered our first time share purchase.  The thought was why rent a vacation paradise when we could buy it for the same price.  Sadly, we didn't factor in the continuing MFs and special assessments over time.

 A cruise is NOT good for ALL people.  Some like sea time, while others like port time.  Now with mega-ships, it's not fun to discharge 6,000 cruisers into a tiny port of call.  Then too, you only get a snap shot of the stop.  Never, will you get a reliable view.  Of course there are scams everywhere especially right on board.  Does the term "cruiseship approved vendors" mean anything.  The real spelling is higher prices due to KICK BACKS.  Walk into a shop and the first thing the merchant will ask is "what ship are you on?"  They need that for payment purposes.:whoopie:

 I hate to say it, but the cruiseline will do anything to fill the staterooms.  Often you will see many cruisers who have spent their life savings ($800) to pay for the cruise.  Formal wear is black tennis shoes, relatively new jeans and a string tie.  Of course their mission is to get that money back (two-fold) at the feeding line.:ignore:

 Any finally, I have never seen so many deck chairs occupied by a magazine and thongs.  Humans might appear by 11:30a.


----------



## brigechols (Jun 30, 2016)

While I enjoy time sharing, it is a lot of work for this family of five...but economical and well worth it! I've learned to reduce the work by ordering groceries ahead of time and having them delivered to the unit, tasking hubby to grill our meals a couple of times, buying prepared meals from the local grocery store, and dining out for at least one meal per day. 

I enjoy free style cruising with Norwegian. The kids head to the kids center where they have a fantastic time then hubby and I just hang out. Someone else is the short order cook during a cruise vacation . I can actually order room service and have breakfast on the balcony  Without the responsibility of being the designated driver, I can enjoy adult beverages :whoopie: Shore excursions are not high on our priority list. Most port days, we hang out on the ship (unless there is a fantastic beach within walking distance or a short taxi ride from the ship). When we truly want to enjoy and explore a destination, we go the time share route.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 30, 2016)

lvhmbh said:


> I love our timeshare in Aruba but....we've really gotten hooked on cruising.  We have done QMII, Celebrity, Royal, Crystal,  Regent and coming up Silversea.  Our niece has a gourmet group (small group) add on and they pick the ship.  We loved Regent as it was a smaller passenger list and EVERYTHING was included.  Now we're doing Silversea, which is even smaller, with niece.  We'll fly into Athens a few days ahead - I have a private tour arranged with the "Highlights of Athens" just for myself as everyone else has been to Athens before.  After that we're going down to a resort and then another day to Delphi.  Cruise is port intensive but I'm looking forward to seeing Olympia on Katakolon and different ports in Croatia.  We end up in Venice and, although we've been there many times, we'll stay a few days.  We got our Business Class flights with AA miles which made it all more affordable.  Unlike OP I love to do all the planning.  Will look into that cruise in the Carib on Viking as I have a big B-day coming up at Thanksgiving.



After doing more resesrch last night, we decided yo go with Regent as opposed to Viking.  I am happy to hear good things about them from you too.


----------



## Elan (Jun 30, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Jim, methinks you complain a lot for someone who hasn't tried it. I actually think that if you chose a cruise with some interesting stops (for me, that would be either end of the Mediterranean) virtually every day, and had an open dining category- that is any time, with or without sitting with others, that you would enjoy it a lot. There is so much to do, the live shows are at least Las Vegas quality- hardly 'county fair' fare, that you would barely miss the lack of a golf course.
> 
> Jim



  As I said, I'm likely being overly pessimistic.  But I don't really enjoy not having my own open space, and I'm not one that really likes to be entertained -- I prefer to entertain myself with my own choice of activities.  Let's face it -- entertainment was put aboard cruise ships to fill dead time between ports.  Whether it's Vegas or county fair quality doesn't really matter; if I haven't heard of the entertainment before I get on the boat......well, enuf said.       

  Another huge factor is the expense.  Maybe not so much the cruise itself, but getting to a location from which to depart adds significantly.  I've looked at west coast cruises from SoCal to Mexico, but there's too much "at sea" time relative to "in port" time with most of those.  I'm pretty sure I'd find a European river cruise interesting, but one presumably has to get to Europe first.  For the amount I'd spend getting my family to Europe and on a river cruise, there are a lot more appealing vacation options.  

  I don't think a cruise would suck, but I do think the potential upside "wow" factor, *for me*, is pretty limited.  Others here have stated that it will be a long time before they cruise again, if ever, so I'm not alone.  I'm just trying to be realistic based on my vacation options and preferences.  If that's "complaining" too much, so be it.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 30, 2016)

*Cruse excursions, etc.*



x3 skier said:


> For me, its just a room to sleep in with breakfast and dinner included. I never sit at an assigned table and always float around the various dining options and there are plenty to chose from on board. During the day, I'm on the ground checking out the locale to see if it would be worth while spending more time. Don't take the boat's "canned tours" and either explore on my own or look up local tours prior to arriving and using them instead. If there's more than on sea day on the cruise, I don't book it since like you, i would go buggy.
> 
> Cheers



We rarely take the cruise excursions either.  I study Trip Advisor and Cruise Critic ahead of time and choose private tours (sometimes these are just taxi drivers) I have read rave reviews about.  Never had a bad experience and always got to do more in less time than those on the ship's tours.  Often for less money.  I do like sea days to rest up in between port days as well as dining in the dining rooms to be waited on (not assigned seating).  I don't cram things in nor sit around the pool, but walk the track, enjoy my balcony and some of the lounge seating, trivia games, listening to a good book, taking a nap which I never do at home, or just people watching.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 30, 2016)

*Western Caribbean*



Luanne said:


> Dh and I took our first cruise together in January.  One week on the Princess to the western Caribbean.  While we "enjoyed" it, we won't be cruising again soon, if ever.  Don't know if it was the wrong ship, wrong itinerary, wrong mindset, or what.



I did a week in the Western Caribbean in March with my daughter and granddaughter for Spring Break this year on RCCL and enjoyed it when I wasn't so sure I would.  I do have to say the food on RCCL was the *worst* I've had on any cruise line! Since returning, I've heard others say the same.  But the ship was nice, it was well organized and I really did like the itinerary.  We spent half a day on their private peninsula off Haiti.  Climbed the waterfall and came back down at the Blue Hole in Jamaica.  Snorkeled two reefs and went to Stingray City in Grand Cayman and visited Tulum in Cozumel.  Great fun!  I'd like to go back to that area and do more!


----------



## pittle (Jun 30, 2016)

Elan said:


> As I said, I'm likely being overly pessimistic.  But I don't really enjoy not having my own open space, and I'm not one that really likes to be entertained -- I prefer to entertain myself with my own choice of activities.  Let's face it -- entertainment was put aboard cruise ships to fill dead time between ports.  Whether it's Vegas or county fair quality doesn't really matter; if I haven't heard of the entertainment before I get on the boat......well, enuf said.
> 
> Another huge factor is the expense.  Maybe not so much the cruise itself, but getting to a location from which to depart adds significantly.  I've looked at west coast cruises from SoCal to Mexico, but there's too much "at sea" time relative to "in port" time with most of those.  I'm pretty sure I'd find a European river cruise interesting, but one presumably has to get to Europe first.  For the amount I'd spend getting my family to Europe and on a river cruise, there are a lot more appealing vacation options.
> 
> I don't think a cruise would suck, but I do think the potential upside "wow" factor, *for me*, is pretty limited.  Others here have stated that it will be a long time before they cruise again, if ever, so I'm not alone.  I'm just trying to be realistic based on my vacation options and preferences.  If that's "complaining" too much, so be it.



Well said - I totally agree!


----------



## Elan (Jun 30, 2016)

So I just looked at some random discount cruise site for a 6 or 7 night cruise from CA down the Mexico coast.  The cheapest room was around $600pp.  So, for 5 of us to get to SoCal and cruise, we're well over $5k.  What does that buy?  3 days traveling only , and 3 10 hour port stops -- PV, Mazatlan and Cabo.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 30, 2016)

Elan said:


> So I just looked at some random discount cruise site for a 6 or 7 night cruise from CA down the Mexico coast.  The cheapest room was around $600pp.  So, for 5 of us to get to SoCal and cruise, we're well over $5k.  What does that buy?  3 days traveling only , and 3 10 hour port stops -- PV, Mazatlan and Cabo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk





Only you can best rationalize your vacation costs vs benefits. It certainly doesn't sound like cruising should be something you would like (though I've seen others who say the same before going and then find that they really enjoyed themselves). 

In terms of pricing...it's all over, and very difficult to get the best prices without working it just like we work the best timeshare deals we can. I consider that aspect part of the fun of planning. As I posted previously, my average nightly cost for cruising is about the same as I pay for a timeshare (Westin, Marriott, etc) without any up front cost for the deed and no long term commitment.


----------



## dlca1 (Jul 1, 2016)

We came back from a Disney cruise a couple of months ago. It was kind of a family reunion. My dad, (who is in his late seventies and rarely travels ) wondered what he would do on a boat for 7 days. He admitted he was surprised and had a really great time

My wife and I like it because we basically have to do almost zero planning. No cooking or figuring out where to go eat or do.  We have two toddlers so don't go on the excursions yet. 

Some of our friends packed it in and went to as many activities as possible. We relaxed and took it easy. My wife loved sitting on the balcony. kids loved everything. Everybody had a great time especially the Disney island. 

Just like choice of timeshare matters, I think choice of cruise line/ship matters when making the comparison. I went on a cheap Royal Caribbean 3 day cruise out of Southern California years ago. Would never go on one of those again


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 1, 2016)

Elan said:


> So I just looked at some random discount cruise site for a 6 or 7 night cruise from CA down the Mexico coast.  The cheapest room was around $600pp.  So, for 5 of us to get to SoCal and cruise, we're well over $5k.  What does that buy?  3 days traveling only , and 3 10 hour port stops -- PV, Mazatlan and Cabo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



The issue with going for the cheapest cruise liner and room is that it will unlikely give the best experience unless one is a child or a partying college kid.  I know many people like Carnival but I won't go on one, even if I get it for free.

If you want a good experience, it is going to cost a little more.  Everyone has an idea on where their vacation budget should go to.  Cruising may not make up part of that picture.


----------



## Kal (Jul 1, 2016)

sptung said:


> The issue with going for the cheapest cruise liner and room is that it will unlikely give the best experience unless one is a child or a partying college kid. I know many people like Carnival but I won't go on one, even if I get it for free...



Not all cruise lines are the same.  Each cruise line is designed for a target passenger age bracket.  For example, Carnival targets a young age while Holland America targets retirees.  That target experience includes such things as the ship décor, food spiciness, food variety, types of entertainment, typical music, and more.  The wait staff nationality even differs on some cruise lines.  The further you are from the target age group the lower the enjoyment factor.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 1, 2016)

Wow, lots of cruise fans.  We're not so in love with them.

One of our best trips ever was actually a tall ship cruise in the South Pacific on a boat called the Star Flyer.  Few passengers, few activities, beautiful scenery & ports of call.  The whole vibe was perfect for us.

Otherwise we've done Alaskan, Carribbean and Mexican cruises with Holland American, Disney, Royal Carribean and Norwegian- mostly joining someone else who really wanted to do whatever.  For us, it's just always too much of a mess of humanity on those things.  Having a balcony is now a must for us, we need some private space.  We don't gamble, we don't like cheesy entertainment, we like to eat & drink but not to excess.  Cruises are ok, we'll go on them but they're not our first choice.

We have a sailboat, which we enjoy cruising on.  Very quiet & relaxing.  We can do what we want.

We also love the timeshares because of the kitchens and privacy (with lack of maid service).  Plus I can bring a bike & ride, hard to do that on a ship.  The big limiter though is the lack of availability in many locations.

Our personal rank order would put timeshares way above commercial cruises.  But timeshares are not our exclusive form of travel, it's nice to see other parts of the world.  I actually really love good hotels too.


----------



## Elan (Jul 1, 2016)

sptung said:


> The issue with going for the cheapest cruise liner and room is that it will unlikely give the best experience unless one is a child or a partying college kid.  I know many people like Carnival but I won't go on one, even if I get it for free.
> 
> If you want a good experience, it is going to cost a little more.  Everyone has an idea on where their vacation budget should go to.  Cruising may not make up part of that picture.



  Right.  I picked cheap only for comparative purposes.  To get an outer cabin on a nicer boat at a more desirable travel time would cost closer to $10K.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2016)

Elan said:


> Right.  I picked cheap only for comparative purposes.  To get an outer cabin on a nicer boat at a more desirable travel time would cost closer to $10K.



It's true that there is a cost/benefit analysis to it. For sure, if we had kids to include, timeshares would clearly win that comparison. Especially where the total comes in above 4. There just are few cruise cabins that sleep more than 4- so that requires separate cabins. and even at that, it would be very crowded. A 2 bedroom timeshare with a hide-a-bed easily handles a group of 6 and has at least a second bathroom and laundry to boot. 

So, for us, the analysis between TS vs. cruise is pretty even- for a family, not so much.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jul 1, 2016)

We have been timeshare owners since the mid-80's, and have 7 weeks. We love time sharing and we have had many amazing exchanges over the years. 
About 15 years ago, we discovered cruising, and this has become our favourite type of vacation. We usually take two cruises/year - on Celebrity, Princess, Oceania and Disney - with and without kids. 
We receive loyalty perks on some of the lines. 
We started with balcony cabins, then mini suites and now we book suites.
I'm sure many of you would be shocked at the amount we pay for some of our cruises.
We especially enjoy transatlantics for the sea days. We have been to many countries all over the world. It's nice not having to worry about accommodation and meals. We have made many lasting friendships with other cruisers.
Our timeshare and cruise vacations give us the best of both worlds.
To each his own!


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 1, 2016)

Just booked our next cruise on Regent.   Picture of the suite.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 1, 2016)

dlca1 said:


> Just like choice of timeshare matters, I think choice of cruise line/ship matters when making the comparison. I went on a cheap Royal Caribbean 3 day cruise out of Southern California years ago. Would never go on one of those again



I think any 3 or 4 day cruise is likely to be, in essence, a booze cruise--no matter what cruise line it's on or what port it sails out of.  It appeals to the young and less prosperous because it's cheap and they can probably manage a long weekend, but a week wouldn't be possible.  They are often determined to be drunk as much of the time as possible--otherwise, how would they know they had fun?  They definitely aren't a good choice for anyone who doesn't fit that demographic.

The Regent cruise (with room pictured above) won't have that problem.  : )


----------



## Luanne (Jul 1, 2016)

PStreet1 said:


> I think any 3 or 4 day cruise is likely to be, in essence, a booze cruise--no matter what cruise line it's on or what port it sails out of.  It appeals to the young and less prosperous because it's cheap and they can probably manage a long weekend, but a week wouldn't be possible.  They are often determined to be drunk as much of the time as possible--otherwise, how would they know they had fun?  They definitely aren't a good choice for anyone who doesn't fit that demographic.
> 
> The Regent cruise (with room pictured above) won't have that problem.  : )



I took a couple of 3 days cruises out of Los Angeles with my mom and sister, but that was quite a few years back.  We had a good time, but I think the best part was spending the time together.  I don't remember a lot of young, drunk passengers, but maybe I wasn't looking hard enough.

At the time of the cruise I was probably in my 40's and my mom was in her 70's.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 1, 2016)

sptung said:


> Just booked our next cruise on Regent.   Picture of the suite.


That looks great!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2016)

PStreet1 said:


> I think any 3 or 4 day cruise is likely to be, in essence, a booze cruise--no matter what cruise line it's on or what port it sails out of.  It appeals to the young and less prosperous because it's cheap and they can probably manage a long weekend, but a week wouldn't be possible.  They are often determined to be drunk as much of the time as possible--otherwise, how would they know they had fun?



At $7-9 for a beer or glass of wine and up to $15 for a cocktail +18% gratuity, unless one buys the $60-$80/pp/day drink package, They'll sure remember it after the cruise.


----------



## Kal (Jul 1, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I took a couple of 3 days cruises out of Los Angeles with my mom and sister, but that was quite a few years back...



The cruise staff refer to the 3-day cruises as "Teasers".  The purpose is to get you to buy a 7-day cruise.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 1, 2016)

Kal said:


> The cruise staff refer to the 3-day cruises as "Teasers".  The purpose is to get you to buy a 7-day cruise.



Well, it didn't work with us.   In fact the future trips my mom, sister and I took were usually at timeshares.


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 1, 2016)

I like cruising too.. but for a family of 5 it can get expensive since we need to buy 2 rooms or get a suite. So mixing in timeshare vacations is a nice add to the mix...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 2, 2016)

heathpack said:


> ... For us, _it's just always too much of a mess of humanity on those things._...



That kinda nails it on the head for us as well.  Admittedly, we've only done 4 big-boat cruises and all on NCL, which probably isn't the greatest.  Haven't tried some of the higher-end ones, but tons of people regardless of quality level is just something we're not crazy about.  We did try a smaller 120-person river cruise in Europe which was completely different, and would probably do that again.

To tell the truth, I feel very similar regarding timeshare.  Not too excited about the huge resorts with tons of people and lean towards a more laid-back, albeit more frugal environment.


----------



## Kal (Jul 2, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> ... We did try a smaller 120-person river cruise in Europe which was completely different, and would probably do that again...



I watched a few of those boats go down the Seine in Paris and they looked pretty nice.  What's the smoking policy? and the size of the rooms?


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 2, 2016)

Elan said:


> Being at sea as a captive just isn't appealing at all -- especially given the expense.  I don't want to eat their food, at specific times, with folks I don't know, or hang at a pool with hundreds of other captives.


Like you, I don't think of cruises as particularly appealing. I may go once or twice in my life but it's not something I'm really planning.

I don't mind hanging out by a pool all day with a bunch of strangers. But there's no reason for me to pay to do that on a boat when I have plenty of options all around Vegas for that. 

For me, the food is the biggest obstacle. The buffets sound dreadful. I eat a plant-based diet and though I know they _could _accommodate me I'm not sure I would _enjoy _very much of their efforts. To me, it would probably be like attending many weddings - eating boring, unimaginative things like steamed vegetables, portabello mushrooms on a bun, pasta, and lots of salads. I'm sure there are exceptions in the cruising world - some fantastic inventive chefs, but they are probably fairly rare.

And no, I'm not really interested in the vegan cruises that are basically a convention on a boat with cooking classes etc. I just don't need or want that - I've been veg for decades and I don't need newbie lessons.

Like Elan, the cost doesn't seem justified. It just doesn't interest me enough.



Passepartout said:


> There is so much to do, the live shows are at least Las Vegas quality- hardly 'county fair' fare, that you would barely miss the lack of a golf course.


Be careful what you say about Vegas. I think what you mean to say is that the talent on cruises is on par with talent in Vegas. 

But Vegas has real headliners. Broadway shows come to Vegas. Vegas has a ballet. Serious headliners include Vegas in their tours. We have stars do residencies. Pit Bull, Celine Dion, Britney Spears, Lionel Richie, Mariah Carey, Elton John, Santanna, Jennifer Lopez, Jerry Seinfeld, Dana Carvey, Wanda Sykes...

Hamilton is coming to Vegas . Is Hamilton going to be on a cruise? I don't think so. Maybe in 10 years.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 2, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> For me, the food is the biggest obstacle. The buffets sound dreadful. I eat a plant-based diet and though I know they _could _accommodate me I'm not sure I would _enjoy _very much of their efforts. To me, it would probably be like attending many weddings - eating boring, unimaginative things like steamed vegetables, portabello mushrooms on a bun, pasta, and lots of salads. I'm sure there are exceptions in the cruising world - some fantastic inventive chefs, but they are probably fairly rare.
> 
> Be careful what you say about Vegas. I think what you mean to say is that the talent on cruises is on par with talent in Vegas.
> 
> ...



First of all, the buffet restaurant is only one of about 7 to 10 restaurants on a boat.  The rest of them are sit down restaurants, many of the fine dining.  You never need to see the buffet restaurant if you do not want to.  People who think cruise ships = buffet restaurants have been marketed the idea of going on cheap cruises for the masses.  

Cruises may not have the headliners, but Backstreet Boys were on Euro cruise last year.   I am a Backstreet Boys fan. 

The Billy Joel show that we had was a first class tribute show, much better than several tribute shows that we had gone to in Las Vegas.  

Look up Brent Nixon, a naturalist for National Geographic - we had him on the last cruise where he had 5-6 different lectures / shows of topics (shows since he is quite dramatic himself).  He was absolutely amazing and captivating - we learned so much about the humpback whales and orcas... that make us not think about them the same way again.  

To get a different perspective of cruise, you just need to get on one - a decent one.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> To get a different perspective of cruise, you just need to get on one - a decent one.


I totally agree. Those who haven't been on a cruise but swear that cruising is not for them may be missing out on something quite special.


----------



## Elan (Jul 2, 2016)

I'd throw a 20 year old boy band and a Billy Joel impersonator into the "county fair" category.  Hell, at this point, I'd throw the Backstreet Boys and Billy Joel into the "county fair" category.  As has been said, to each, their own.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 2, 2016)

Our last cruise on Silhouette last month had Cirque d' Soleil quality flying acrobats and probably in honor of our stop at Liverpool, Beatles show band, and the winners of Britain Has Talent who will headline Las Vegas' New (can't remember the name) hotel. You would expect to pay close to $100 pp to see them there, and it is included. Hardly 'county fair'.

Jim


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 2, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Our last cruise on Silhouette last month had Cirque d' Soleil quality flying acrobats and probably in honor of our stop at Liverpool, Beatles show band, and the winners of Britain Has Talent who will headline Las Vegas' New (can't remember the name) hotel. You would expect to pay close to $100 pp to see them there, and it is included. Hardly 'county fair'.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim





Oh, really?

The same was said by many cruise fanatics (and I use the word accurately) by my NCL Epic cruise last year and their "Cirque Dreams"  show in the "Spiegel Tent". Well, I've seen almost all Cirque du Soleil shows, and the NCL performance was an insult to every Cirque performer. For days after, people went around saying they enjoyed the Cirque du Soleil show...people who obviously had never seen a real Cirque show.

While I do believe there are some interesting and fun entertainers on ships, I am not blind to the facts that the performers, their edited and modified show productions, and general quality is significantly below those of land based quality and reputable companies. I know many who equate the ship performances to those that are worth $100 or more as a rationalization for the cost of the cruise, without considering the quantifiable difference in quality of the production itself. This isn't to say that they aren't enjoyable, but rather that if you set someone's expectations that it's equivalent to a proper show, then there's likely to be disappointment. I give the cruise industry credit for improving the quality of the shows over time, but it's still not the same as a $100 show.

I go on a cruise to relax, enjoy the sea air, read, see a new place (knowing it's not going to be much more than an introduction) and get a bit of work done. I'll typically see some performance, but sometimes - as with a ship last fall - I'll find a musical performer who is quite good and simply see them perform several times instead (Royal had an excellent Flamenco guitarist who played almost nightly at various bars on the ship). 

And for the record, if Billy Joel played at a county fair near me, I'd go.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 2, 2016)

Sptung:  I think you'll love Regent.  Everything is included so you only show your Sea Card getting on and off the ship.  There are no formal nights which I like as well.  The "buffet" has table cloths and you go up to the omelette maker (or french toast or whatever)  and tell them your table number.  Then your food is brought to you.  There are items you can self serve but not like most ships.   Coffee or whatever is served to you as well.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 2, 2016)

Short version: Cruising is our first love.

Longer version: 

Fun thread ... and one we debated heavily back in 2000.  By then we were already happy cruisers and _considering_ our first timeshare.  We calculated, rather correctly, that timeshare travel would become a substitute for cruising.  After all, we only had so much time and so much budget!  

Yes, in fact, our cruise travel did vanish for many years during our "timeshare portfolio building period" --- but we can't be entirely certain if we stopped cruising because we added timeshare or if, instead, we re-balanced our discretionary spending in response to changes the cruise industry introduced following 9/11. For what it is worth, we took some pretty special timeshare travels while sitting out from cruising. 

We've recently returned to cruising and our long-term goal of completing a "world cruise in segments."  Following a trans-Pacific later this year, we should be just one or two segments shy of circumnavigation.  

Cruising has given us all 7 continents, greater compassion for various cultures/peoples, the pleasure of hearing other traveller's great adventures and the incredible first-hand experiences with major sites/icons.  Cruising and port excursions gives us, at minimum, exposure to places we may wish to later return, on independent travel, for more time or in-depth exploring.  Thanks to cruising, we've touched the pyramids of Egypt, transitioned major canals, crossed oceans, played with penguins, walked Jerusalem, walked through castles, been doused with whale's breath, witnessed incredible artwork displayed in incredible places, etc. -- all very eye opening and breathtaking.  

For us, cruising is better but timeshare is more "family friendly."  It is easier, and far less expensive, to share our timeshare experiences with family and friends than to coordinate a group cruise.    (A timeshare vacation with extended family and friends is great place to share cruising stories and plan your next cruise!!  )


----------



## rhonda (Jul 2, 2016)

Kal said:


> The cruise staff refer to the 3-day cruises as "Teasers".  The purpose is to get you to buy a 7-day cruise.





Luanne said:


> Well, it didn't work with us.   In fact the future trips my mom, sister and I took were usually at timeshares.


The 'teaser' mostly worked for us!  Our first-ever cruise was a land/sea package on the then brand-new Disney Magic:  3 nights at WDW + 4 nights on the ship.  Our next cruise was a 12-night Holy Lands adventure on the NCL Dream launching from Istanbul. Awesome, simply _awesome._


----------



## heathpack (Jul 2, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> That kinda nails it on the head for us as well.  Admittedly, we've only done 4 big-boat cruises and all on NCL, which probably isn't the greatest.  Haven't tried some of the higher-end ones, but tons of people regardless of quality level is just something we're not crazy about.  We did try a smaller 120-person river cruise in Europe which was completely different, and would probably do that again.
> 
> To tell the truth, I feel very similar regarding timeshare.  Not too excited about the huge resorts with tons of people and lean towards a more laid-back, albeit more frugal environment.



Lol, my niece really wanted a family cruise and organized one on a Norwegian mega-ship.  The 'mess of humanity' descriptor comes from that cruise.

Favorite snippets:
1.  The middle-aged overweight frizzy-haired woman (from I'd guess Wisconsin based on the pallor of her skin) walking through the pool area wearing a T shirt as a bathing suit cover-up.  The T shirt had a pic of the Pilsbury dough boy on it with the words "Poke Me".  Lol, I asked Mr H to tell me the truth, was he tempted?!
2.  Playing putt putt on the upper deck on afternoon, the Mennonite woman in the pale peach cotton frock silhouetted against the sun.  You can clearly see the black thong she is wearing!
3.  Dinner at the "pay 15 extra dollars for an upgraded dining experience" Teppanyaki restaurant in which the ten year old one table over projectile vomits onto both of his parents, resulting in a whole crew of people showing up wearing yellow hazmat suits who collect everything from their table into large biohazard trash bags and then whisk the people away.

I totally understand that part of this was the trim level of ship (Norwegian) and part of it was the mega nature of the ship we were on and part of it was just that $hit happens.  But still, some parts of that cruise were hilariously horrifying.  Although overall we had a fine time.

As to timeshares, sometimes the resort doesn't matter to us, if we're in a place where it's really just a place to sleep- like Napa or Colorado or San Francisco.  In these instances, simplier is better for us, because we don't like crowds.  But sometimes the resort really is the destination- like in Mexico or sometimes in Hawaii. Then as far as we're concerned, elaborate is better.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 2, 2016)

lvhmbh said:


> Sptung:  I think you'll love Regent.  Everything is included so you only show your Sea Card getting on and off the ship.  There are no formal nights which I like as well.  The "buffet" has table cloths and you go up to the omelette maker (or french toast or whatever)  and tell them your table number.  Then your food is brought to you.  There are items you can self serve but not like most ships.   Coffee or whatever is served to you as well.



Thanks!  We think we will really enjoy going on a Regent too.  We normally not do buffets unless we are hard pressed for time and need a quick in and out.  Do you know how good are they with gluten-free menu?   We were very impressed with the Celebrity Solstice that were were on.  Every menu had plenty of great gluten-free options.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 3, 2016)

Kal said:


> I watched a few of those boats go down the Seine in Paris and they looked pretty nice.  What's the smoking policy? and the size of the rooms?



Just as an example, we were using Tauck Emerald and they recently refurbished the boat we were on to increase size of units and reduce # of guests.  70% of cabins are supposedly 225 square feet and now they limited that particular boat to 98 guests.  They also have larger suites. They do an amazing job of room efficiency--we had tons of storage and closet space.

Re. smoking policy, they said the only place was on a designated area on the top deck, but I noticed there were options outside the bar and on an upper deck, but all away from food and large gatherings.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 3, 2016)

Unfortunately, I have no idea about gluten free but suggest you go to the Regent forum on cruisecritic.com and either search or ask.  Very dedicated group.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 3, 2016)

lvhmbh said:


> Unfortunately, I have no idea about gluten free but suggest you go to the Regent forum on cruisecritic.com and either search or ask.  Very dedicated group.



Thanks.  I am finding out quite a bit there, including that NCLH stock owner gets onboard credit.  I am chewing on that one.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 3, 2016)

sptung said:


> First of all, the buffet restaurant is only one of about 7 to 10 restaurants on a boat.  The rest of them are sit down restaurants, many of the fine dining.


Yes, I know, which is why I said "The buffets sound dreadful" rather than "I can't imagine having to eat at buffets the entire trip."
In another thread I talked about how I don't really like table service either and one of the things I love about timesharing is doing my food my own way, not wasting time or money dealing with restaurants. 
As I explained, I don't think many cruise chefs are going to be particularly well-educated on or innovative with plant-based meals. They're just going to serve me the same old stuff I get at wedding receptions, which is boring and not worth my money. 

Here's a thread by a vegan who explains
http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1336231

They managed to do fine but admitted:
"Upon boarding we went straight to the maitre d in the MDR and alerted them that 2 of our party of 8 were vegan. We were met with a blank stare so we said to put down “no meat,” “no dairy” and “no egg” which as close as we figured we could simplify vegan for their notes."

"I did grow very tired of Indian curry and it’s normally a favorite food of mine but after it every night it grew old."

"growing tired with the usual offerings"

I know I could do this cruise and have plenty of yummy things to eat
http://www.atasteofhealth.org/?gclid=CO-52ZP6180CFVKDfgodgZkAyQ

But I'm not a "newbie vegan" and I simply don't need or want cooking or nutrition classes. 

Cruising just doesn't sound appealing to me for this reason - having to eat boring food and not being able to cook for myself for an entire week or so. To me, it seems more like a frustrating experience.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 3, 2016)

I am not here to convince you.  The last cruise I was on, the food was fabulous, imaginative, and different menus everyday.  The best duck I ever had was during one lunch.  Not all cruise ships are the same.  Even within the Celebrity brand, I picked the Solstice because of the reviews and ratings especially with respect to food.   I am a foodie and I am very picky.  They passed with flying colors. 

I am gluten intolerant and they had no problem with meeting that.  In fact, when I gave the hostess my room number, she pulled up in the system and immediately said to the server sitting me "gluten -free".

Don't go on a cruise and continue to live a happy life not knowing what could have been a very enjoyable and different way to see the world.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 3, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> Yes, I know, which is why I said "The buffets sound dreadful" rather than "I can't imagine having to eat at buffets the entire trip."
> In another thread I talked about how I don't really like table service either and one of the things I love about timesharing is doing my food my own way, not wasting time or money dealing with restaurants.
> As I explained, I don't think many cruise chefs are going to be particularly well-educated on or innovative with plant-based meals. They're just going to serve me the same old stuff I get at wedding receptions, which is boring and not worth my money.
> 
> ...



It's so true. Anywhere you go the vegetarian option is always pasta and salad. Maybe some fruit. That's the extent of it. I am sick of it myself. UGH!


----------



## myoakley (Jul 4, 2016)

If good food is important to you, sail with Holland America.  Their dinners were extraordinary - varied and extremely high quality.  I'm told they have the best food of all the major cruise lines.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 4, 2016)

myoakley said:


> I'm told they have the best food of all the major cruise lines.



Not to pick, but, by whom? Anecdotally, or by impartial expert? Having used the majority of big cruise lines, I will put the healthy and creative choices in Blu, and Aqua Spa on Celebrity up with any, including the likes of Regent, Oceania, or Silversea. And far above my experiences on H/A. 

But, really, trying to grade food without side-by-side comparison of the same dishes is at best, subjective. A matter of opinion. Ours differ. So be it. All the cruise lines strive to satisfy a variety of tastes.

Jim


----------



## rhonda (Jul 4, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Not to pick, but, by whom? Anecdotally, or by impartial expert? Having used the majority of big cruise lines, I will put the healthy and creative choices in Blu, and Aqua Spa on Celebrity up with any, including the likes of Regent, Oceania, or Silversea. And far above my experiences on H/A.
> 
> But, really, trying to grade food without side-by-side comparison of the same dishes is at best, subjective. A matter of opinion. Ours differ. So be it. All the cruise lines strive to satisfy a variety of tastes.
> 
> Jim


Well put.  I was thinking the similarly re: Celebrity.


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 4, 2016)

myoakley said:


> If good food is important to you, sail with Holland America.  Their dinners were extraordinary - varied and extremely high quality.  I'm told they have the best food of all the major cruise lines.



We will be on the Veendam on our Bermuda cruise.  It is good to know that you liked the food on your Holland America cruise.  We aren't picky, but we do appreciate a decent meal.  

FWIW, we chose the destination, the departure city, and a specific time to be in Bermuda to participate in Bermuda Day next year.  Veendam was the only choice.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 4, 2016)

lvhmbh said:


> Sptung:  I think you'll love Regent.



Lvhmbh: This is the new soon to be christened shipped that we will be on next year.  

https://www.rssc.com/ships/seven_seas_explorer/


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 6, 2016)

sptung - heard it's supposed to be great!  Enjoy!


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 6, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> It's so true. Anywhere you go the vegetarian option is always pasta and salad. Maybe some fruit. That's the extent of it. I am sick of it myself. UGH!



It's funny that all these non-vegetarians are claiming that the cruises will have great veg options based on their experiences of non-veg options. It's like if I said I wanted a great family vacation and someone responded by saying they had a great honeymoon at Sandals.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 6, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> It's funny that all these non-vegetarians are claiming that the cruises will have great veg options based on their experiences of non-veg options. It's like if I said I wanted a great family vacation and someone responded by saying they had a great honeymoon at Sandals.





I can't imagine how a vegetarian would enjoy the food selection I saw on my last few cruises.


----------



## presley (Jul 6, 2016)

I've seen posts (not here) by several vegans who said they ate great on DCL. I've never been vegan, but rarely eat meat and I have had plenty to eat on DCL (5 cruises). I guess it just depends on what you like. For instance, when I was a vegetarian, places always tried to give me mushroom entrees. I hate mushrooms.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 6, 2016)

We've done both and prefer timesharing. Well, our 7 year-old prefers cruising but only on DCL I thought the cruises we did on DCL were just OK, mostly I enjoyed them because the kids did. The Norweigan cruise we did years ago was not good! We only cruise if we can get a cheap FL Resident rate...otherwise, it's timesharing for our family, at least for now.

I guess I'm in the minority but I didn't find the food to be great on our cruises. Copious yes, but great no.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I guess I'm in the minority but I didn't find the food to be great on our cruises. Copious yes, but great no.



If you are in the minority I'm right there with you.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 7, 2016)

I dislike mushrooms too  my son likes them so I do cook them sometimes though. 

I think Disney would probably be fun. I just don't like the prices. I make due just fine at Disney theme parks so I assume cruise food might be similar. 

We will probably eventually cruise but only when we get a huge discount or if it's a gift etc.


----------



## Elan (Jul 8, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> I dislike mushrooms too  my son likes them so I do cook them sometimes though.
> 
> I think Disney would probably be fun. I just don't like the prices. I make due just fine at Disney theme parks so I assume cruise food might be similar.
> 
> We will probably eventually cruise but only when we get a huge discount or if it's a gift etc.


Bottom line is that cruising is not attractive for families.  For the price it would cost to take my family on a decent 1 week Mexico cruise, we could (roughly) fly to and tour Europe for more than a week.  10 days in Europe vs 30 hours in Mexico?  Kind of a no-brainer......

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2016)

Elan said:


> Bottom line is that cruising is not attractive for families.  For the price it would cost to take my family on a decent 1 week Mexico cruise, we could (roughly) fly to and tour Europe for more than a week.  10 days in Europe vs 30 hours in Mexico?  Kind of a no-brainer......
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



It depends on the family and the ages of the kids.  My sister and brother in law thought it was wonderful when they took their then teenage son and one of his friends on a cruise.  She said what the boys ate would have cost them much more than they paid for the cruise.


----------



## Elan (Jul 8, 2016)

Luanne said:


> It depends on the family and the ages of the kids.  My sister and brother in law thought it was wonderful when they took their then teenage son and one of his friends on a cruise.  She said what the boys ate would have cost them much more than they paid for the cruise.


I suppose if the focus was on eating, one could try to eat their way to parity.  Even having said that, I think one would be hard pressed to provide numbers that justify the expense relative to other vacation options.  
  Of course, there's no replacing the sheer thrill and exhilaration of riding on a huge boat with a bunch of strangers.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2016)

Elan said:


> I suppose if the focus was on eating, one could try to eat their way to parity.  Even having said that, I think one would be hard pressed to provide numbers that justify the expense relative to other vacation options.
> Of course, there's no replacing the sheer thrill and exhilaration of riding on a huge boat with a bunch of strangers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



As I posted much earlier dh and I probably won't be taking another cruise anytime soon.  So you could probably say I'm not a huge cruise fan.

But.........for some people it IS worth it.  Besides giving the boys as much as they wanted to eat, there was always something they could do.  And it didn't have to be the same thing as the parents wanted to do.  I'm not sure if they would have let two teenage boys roam free, on their own, in Mexico (your example), whereas on a cruise ship they felt more confident in doing that.  

Since most of the shipboard activities are free I could argue that if they'd paid the cost of them on land (movies, shows, etc) the cruise cost would be more reasonable.

As we've pretty much all agreed, cruising is not for everyone.  But for some it fits the bill.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 8, 2016)

*Like them all*

Cruising, timeshares, DIY trips, organized trips, train trips, flying myself for a day trip, whatever.  I love any kind of travel. 

If I can go somewhere new or revisit a familiar place by myself or with a friend or with family, I'm happy.

Cheers


----------

